# Other > Off Topic >  Add volume to you life with stereoscopic webcam WebEyeVR

## JacobVR

Hey guys,
want to share with you the news that our team has built virtual reality webcam WebEyeVR.com Webcamera is great because it provides realistic perceptions of people and things on distance in real time. Right now it is on Kickstarter so you can find full information and watch videos about it https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...reality-webcam 

We appreciate every opinion!

----------


## hbminh69

Thank you. I want to have it, now.

----------

